# Interfaith Council Of Southern Nevada Presents Interfaith Forums 2011



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 25, 2011)

It is our duty as Sikhs to come out of the cocoons of our Gurdwaras and  participate in the society we live in. Being pro-active is one of our  Sikhi tenets. Ignorance of others is our fault. We should educate people of different faiths  about who we are and what we stand for.

Having Vaisakhi Parades once a year in the streets of various cities is well and  good but all goes in vain if we do not participate in The Interfaith Forums  and create a dialogue with other religions. 

Talking about the Interfaith Forum,we are having one, sponsored by the  Interfaith Council here divided in 5 different dates starting  from  October 9th to November 20th. Each date has a different topic. 

Out of 5  topics, one religion is maximum allowed 3 and the speaker has to talk  for 6 minutes which will be followed by questions and answers. We were  fortunate enough to be allotted 3 out of 5 the max number. Many are allotted less than  that.

I would urge the members of this forum who live in different parts of  the US, Canada, UK and other parts of the world to look for Interfaith  Councils in their respective areas and participate in the forums. 

This is the way we can share the universal message of Sikhi to all. 

We can also have a weekly discussion on each topic at SPN. I wil leave its feasibility with the Forum Administrators.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 25, 2011)

By all means post the topics, and let me help with a title thread so that these are kept together as a unified grouping of topics. Otherwise things will go in all directions. A great idea and very creative. I look forward to it.


----------

